

BuildScience (YC W15) Ties Hardware Systems Together in Big Office Buildings - HorizonXP
http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/10/yc-backed-buildsciences-platform-ties-hardware-systems-together-in-big-office-buildings/?fb_action_ids=10101167362129957&fb_action_types=og.shares

======
HorizonXP
Hi HN,

Ritesh here, one of the founders of BuildScience. I'm happy to discuss what
we've built and answer any questions you might have. Thanks!

~~~
gatsby
Really cool, Ritesh!

How are you monetizing/planning to monetize?

Also, how are you approaching the space differently from
[http://buildingrobotics.com/](http://buildingrobotics.com/) ?

~~~
HorizonXP
Thanks!

For our initial customers, we experimented with a fixed upfront cost. We
recently moved to a monthly fee based on square footage. We hope to
incentivize them to connect more systems, rather than charge for every feature
or user, as is traditionally the case.

Building Robotics is a great company! We love what they've done with Comfy.
Our impression is that they're focusing on giving control to tenants.

Our focus is on bringing together systems that normally wouldn't be connected,
beyond just HVAC. We are aiming to be a tool for property managers and
building operators to use on a daily basis. In fact, we're building out
integrations to their workflow ticketing systems. In summary, we're focusing
on the data of every building system and looking for correlations.

